# my clothlinglabels4u review - getting tags done



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Just a thougt for those trying to decide who to order your labels from.I went with Clothinglabels4u worked close with Lisa Rosenburg I was quoted at 2 weeks out from confirmation on design.... in half that time my labels are on there way  I ordered 500 demask labels 2 color and im more than pleased. ill post more when they are in hand.
Cheers


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for sharing your experience here! I'd love to see pics once you have them!


----------



## serreal1 (Sep 23, 2011)

that sounds great. show us a pic!


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

What did the pricing end up? If you don't mind sharing


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

thetrillest said:


> What did the pricing end up? If you don't mind sharing


no prob, just under $350 shipped. comes out to about $1.40ish per tag.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

JOHNSY said:


> no prob, just under $350 shipped. comes out to about $1.40ish per tag.


Nice! I've been looking at a couple places and they want to charge me $2-2.5 per tag which I thought was a little too much just for a tag alone. Is it a tag with brand, size info on the back. Or what kind of tag will you be using.


----------



## Flagrant-T (Nov 11, 2009)

I think you got a better deal than that...unless I am missing something you are at $0.70 each?

Good luck!
Nick


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Flagrant-T said:


> I think you got a better deal than that...unless I am missing something you are at $0.70 each?
> 
> Good luck!
> Nick


oops, your right. in a rush did my math backwards.


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

thetrillest said:


> Nice! I've been looking at a couple places and they want to charge me $2-2.5 per tag which I thought was a little too much just for a tag alone. Is it a tag with brand, size info on the back. Or what kind of tag will you be using.


I have a centerfold tag, logo on front care ins on back. my size labels are going on the hangtag to keep cost down. they look the same as my hangtag.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t165584.html


----------



## GN (Aug 1, 2011)

JOHNSY said:


> I have a centerfold tag, logo on front care ins on back. my size labels are going on the hangtag to keep cost down. they look the same as my hangtag.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t165584.html


 
I am considering using size labels on hangtags as well to keep costs down. 

I'd love to see how they turn out. I like your hangtags btw. 

Very nice.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

JOHNSY said:


> I have a centerfold tag, logo on front care ins on back. my size labels are going on the hangtag to keep cost down. they look the same as my hangtag.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t165584.html


Post pictures as soon as you get them!! Sounds like it's gona turn out pretty awesome.


----------



## thetrillest (Sep 22, 2011)

thetrillest said:


> Post pictures as soon as you get them!! Sounds like it's gona turn out pretty awesome.


Whooops, just saw the link with the pics, They look really nice! Lovin em'


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

I was looking at clothinglabels4u and Cruz Labels, and decided to go with Cruz Labels. The pricing was comparable at 500 labels, but I went with 1000 and got them down to around $0.43 a label. They had a special at the time, 30% more if you order a 1000 labels, so that got me 1300 labels and brought the price down to $0.33 a label  These were hem labels with a manhattan fold and I was very happy with the end product. Here's a couple of pics of the hem labels, outside and underside:


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

RIIR said:


> I was looking at clothinglabels4u and Cruz Labels, and decided to go with Cruz Labels. The pricing was comparable at 500 labels, but I went with 1000 and got them down to around $0.43 a label. They had a special at the time, 30% more if you order a 1000 labels, so that got me 1300 labels and brought the price down to $0.33 a label  These were hem labels with a manhattan fold and I was very happy with the end product. Here's a couple of pics of the hem labels, outside and underside:
> 
> View attachment 25682
> View attachment 25683


Funny thing, I sent a quote request of 500 and had these two companies attatched to the email. Cruz replied and CCed clothinglabelsforyou so cl4u wanted to undercut the 1000 price but I only wanted the 500 for the first round.


----------



## RIIR (Jan 18, 2011)

JOHNSY said:


> Funny thing, I sent a quote request of 500 and had these two companies attatched to the email. Cruz replied and CCed clothinglabelsforyou so cl4u wanted to undercut the 1000 price but I only wanted the 500 for the first round.


Bryan, nice job on pinning the competition against each other!


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

RIIR said:


> Bryan, nice job on pinning the competition against each other!


 gotta love when they do the work for you


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

RIIR said:


> I was looking at clothinglabels4u and Cruz Labels, and decided to go with Cruz Labels. The pricing was comparable at 500 labels, but I went with 1000 and got them down to around $0.43 a label. They had a special at the time, 30% more if you order a 1000 labels, so that got me 1300 labels and brought the price down to $0.33 a label  These were hem labels with a manhattan fold and I was very happy with the end product. Here's a couple of pics of the hem labels, outside and underside:
> 
> View attachment 25682
> View attachment 25683


cool! im digging your labels. nice logo too.


----------



## Dueling (Jun 18, 2012)

JOHNSY said:


> I have a centerfold tag, logo on front care ins on back. my size labels are going on the hangtag to keep cost down. they look the same as my hangtag.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t165584.html


Those are really cool. What kind of material do they use for those hang tags?


----------



## JOHNSY (Dec 20, 2010)

Dueling said:


> Those are really cool. What kind of material do they use for those hang tags?


here you go, excuse the late reply ive been on a plane the past few days. I got them through JAKPRINTS out of Cleveland

2" x 3.5" 16pt Soft Touch 4/4 Hang Tags
ordered 100 for $95 plus shipping


----------

